# Shirriff's Flavouring Extracts mini corked bottle



## RCO (Oct 31, 2017)

had wanted to share this bottle I recently acquired , saw this at an antique mall and though it was interesting and didn't recall seeing one before , vendor only wanted $5 for it so I figured I'd pick it up . 

I know Shirriff's was a Canadian company based out of Toronto but I really don't know much about this bottle and wasn't able to find any similar ones online . 

its corked and looks really early but not sure how late they would of been using such a bottle , had found a  corked shirriff's bottle when swimming a few years back but it was much larger


----------



## RCO (Oct 31, 2017)

a better view of the embossing


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 2, 2017)

I've had one of those for years, I think it was one of my first BIM bottles.  It should date to about the turn of the 20th century up to the mid 20's or so I think.


----------

